# My 1st Project



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 11, 2008)

Although she's only a 10ftr, she gets me into fish. I paid $100 bux so I cant complain much.
Heres what she was like when I bought her.













Here she is after I stripped the bottom down, I used a drill and a wire brush attatchment. Getting ready for 9X Steel Flex this weekend if it dont rain.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 11, 2008)

:WELCOME: nice little boat great price =D>


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 11, 2008)

Smaller boats certainly have their place, they'll get you out on waters a larger boat might not.

Congrats on a deal, and good luck with the mods......speaking of which, what's the plans?? :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## ben2go (Sep 11, 2008)

Good little boat.It's almost identical to mine.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 12, 2008)

my plans are to clean her up, new paint,seats,I hava TM & batt...that shud do er jus fine,


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 12, 2008)

That'll make you a nice rig, for sure :wink: I'd put something on the floor, even if it was just some pieces of indoor/outdoor carpeting. It'll cut-down on a lot of noise.


ST


----------



## ben2go (Sep 12, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> That'll make you a nice rig, for sure :wink: I'd put something on the floor, even if it was just some pieces of indoor/outdoor carpeting. It'll cut-down on a lot of noise.
> 
> 
> ST



For sure.All I did to mine 15 years ago was put down some red grass type out door carpet.Here's a pic.It's 15 years of abuse on the boat and carpet.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 12, 2008)

I actually have considered something, looking at rubber matting or the carpet....cant yet decide...I just moved the project into the shed so I can do the bottom this weekend....rain here in the North East for sure.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 12, 2008)

i would go with the mat myself you could take it out and wash it down and it would last longer


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice rig, and I'd consider the rubber matting also 8)


----------



## ben2go (Sep 12, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> i would go with the mat myself you could take it out and wash it down and it would last longer



I agree.In my case hind sight is 20/20. #-o


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I applied my 1st coat of 9x SteelFlex, what I thought was going to be easy, turned out to be a little more then I bargined for....I started to pour but reslized brushing was easier...I mixed the living heck outta of it but noticed some hints of red in the olive drab coloring....hopefully this came off my mixing stick and not that I failed to mix it properly.
Time will tell ina few hours.....Im heading out to the shed n snapping a couple pix.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 13, 2008)

You can actually see the hints of red on the right side...I hope this cures properlly.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 13, 2008)

She's glossy! :wink: I'm afraid that what you see is what ya get. I'll be suprised if the red tint fades any. It's on the bottom, no one will ever know.

ST


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 13, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> She's glossy! :wink: I'm afraid that what you see is what ya get. I'll be suprised if the red tint fades any. It's on the bottom, no one will ever know.
> 
> ST


glossy she is....the red dont bother me...Im jus hopin I mixed it up enuff....stiil have anutha batch to mix to complete the sides and I'll do anothr coat ovr the bottom to cover it.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 13, 2008)

well started the 2nd batch....the sides went on smooth and the bottom 2nd coat went well until the last 2 ribs...the epoxy set up as fast as I puored it and was unable to roll it out...not sure what lm goin to do.
nothing new tho...every time I try to do something rite...well it just goes wrong. bout ready to sell all my gear n giv it up.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, again, just be thankful it's on the bottom. Don't let it get to ya, just learn from it for a future project. Go over the directions on both cans, and see if they make different activators for different temps, or sometimes in hot weather you need to cut-back on it a little since the temps will help it to set-up quicker.

I promise you that you'll catch no less fish because of the bottom of your boat. :wink: 

ST


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 14, 2008)

went and check'd out the boat this mornin....seems to be ok, a little heavy where I was unable to spread it....but like you said SlimeTime....it's the bottom, I hope I have enuff on it to seal it up..pouring out today so cant really do much.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm sure it'll be fine. When you're floating out on the water catching fish, it'll never enter your mind :wink: 

ST


----------



## hatch17 (Sep 18, 2008)

ArcticCat500 said:


> went and check'd out the boat this mornin....seems to be ok, a little heavy where I was unable to spread it....but like you said SlimeTime....it's the bottom, I hope I have enuff on it to seal it up..pouring out today so cant really do much.



Did you get it finished up?


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 18, 2008)

here's a couple of updated pix....not quite done yet, I need some hardware to install the extra board on the transom so the TM doesnt vibrate like crazy, and Im looking for some rubber matting to cover the floor, I'll also be picking up some camo fabric & foam to make a little bench seat for my daughter.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice work.That is how my boat was originally set up.It's the same boat as yours,I believe.10 foot Sear's Gamefisher.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks..the images arnt the best, I took em with my cell, Im going to some nice shots when its complete, here's a shot of somthing Im going to try and add, if I dont like it I can go right over it...hand carved a stencil.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 18, 2008)

nice work looks real good =D>


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 18, 2008)

heres a shot of the G.Loomis.....be honest, I'll be hitting with a few more coats of paint, and Im also working on the skeleton fish as well.


----------



## phased (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice job man. Looks good!


----------



## ben2go (Sep 18, 2008)

I like the lettering.It would look good with a nice red or yellow outline. :wink:


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 18, 2008)

Great job AC500  

Its better now than it was brand new 8)


----------



## Andy (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice job!!


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 22, 2008)

I pick'd up some green turf 2da at the de-pot, I went this way due to expense, and it will serve my needs just fine...should have the work done ina couple days.


----------



## Victor Coar (Sep 22, 2008)

This is coming along nicely when I did the bottom of my boat I had a few problems too I just could not get the epoxy on smooth I was so angry and I got a ton of roller nap in it too! but, most importantly it is water proof and I can live with it. I actually had forgotten about it until I read this thread. #-o


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 23, 2008)

Victor Coar said:


> This is coming along nicely when I did the bottom of my boat I had a few problems too I just could not get the epoxy on smooth I was so angry and I got a ton of roller nap in it too! but, most importantly it is water proof and I can live with it. I actually had forgotten about it until I read this thread. #-o



Sorry VC....lol heres a shot of the turf goin down, but I have a quick question...Can I deck the front about 5 to 6 inches above the floor or will it make the boat seriously unstable, usually its just me and my daughter(6) but a friend ( 185lbs) goes once and awhile? The boats 10ft.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 23, 2008)

I found the decking to actually be a little over 4 inches, I used 3/4" ply and 2x4's for the frame work, I'm going to make a storage locker under the decking for Plano Utility Tackle Boxes and such.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 23, 2008)

ii dont think going up 5-6 inches is going to hurt the stability any


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's a couple more shots, almost done...due to the rain 2da I wont be doing much, I was able to get her back in the shed so maybe...I made a very small deck up front with storage.
















heres the deck done...the other peice to the left of is also removable for added storage if needed.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2008)

I like the Deck! :beer: Small and it has storage...perfect.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 26, 2008)

excellent job the front deck looks good it is getting close to getting it wet aint it


----------



## ben2go (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice work.Any plans for the rear,or did I miss that? #-o


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 26, 2008)

ben2go said:


> Nice work.Any plans for the rear,or did I miss that? #-o


currently I dont, but I've considered somthing like I did up front just deeper, hide the battery and maybe room for a box.
Thanks for the compliments guys....


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2008)

ArcticCat500,
Let me know if you want to hook up a fall fishing trip! I'll gladly come down to RI and fish a day if you want!
Im in Shrewsbury MA. :beer:


Jim


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice work on the decking! 8)


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jim said:


> ArcticCat500,
> Let me know if you want to hook up a fall fishing trip! I'll gladly come down to RI and fish a day if you want!
> Im in Shrewsbury MA. :beer:
> 
> ...


 I sure will, Shewsbury isnt that far at all and theres a couple nice lil ponds here tht pull some nice bass in the cooler temps, I cant wait for ice fishing this year....if we get any.


----------

